
Unpatched Linux bug may open devices to serious attacks over Wi-Fi - Tepix
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/10/unpatched-linux-flaw-may-let-attackers-crash-or-compromise-nearby-devices/
======
tom_mellior
Wow, this looks bad.

I'm baffled by this sentence: "Representatives of both Realtek and Google
didn't immediately comment on this story." What does Google have to do with
anything?

~~~
db48x
Notice the previous sentence: "Based on links here and here, it appears that
Android devices with Realtek Wi-Fi chips may also be affected."

~~~
tom_mellior
Ah, of course. I don't know how I could miss that connection, though the
paragraph break doesn't help. Thanks.

------
mmwelt
So does anyone know what devices would typically use the Realtek wifi chips?
Mobile phones? Tablets? Routers?

I'm less worries about PC's, as driver updates are less of an issue there.

~~~
namibj
Many. Fancy phone SoCs are usually exempt. Routers are really varied. Realtek
has usually cheaper devices, where the only real certification that cares
about the software is the FCC compliance.

